# Opinions on Rachmaninoff's Vespers?



## zelenka (Feb 8, 2018)

Rachmaninoff's Vespers is probably my favorite classical music work of all time that's not widely considered a masterpiece. I can't describe how I feel whenever I listen to it. It's a heavenly, dark, solemn, depressive, melancholic and beautiful at the same time. The first time I listened to it I was a teenager 10 years ago and I still experience the same feelings to this day whenever I listen to it unlike probably every other piece of music. I don't know why it's not widely known or appreciated, I am just curious to know your opinions and reviews on this work particularly according to the 1986's USSR Ministry of Culture Chamber Choir interpretation


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Among works of its kind - choral music of the Russian Orthodox liturgy - it is indeed considered a masterpiece and is greatly loved. According to one account I read, a leader of the church, hearing the Vespers, told Rachmaninoff that it was too beautiful to be used in church as people would be unable to concentrate on worship.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Zelenka, this is a great thread topic! Unless you object, I will use this as the "reference thread" for people who may be new to this work!


----------



## Brahmsianhorn (Feb 17, 2017)

One of my absolute favorite works. I have performed it many times. A truly soul-stirring masterpiece.

My two favorite recordings are full of passion and beauty.

Chernushenko/Saint Petersburg Cappella, 1989






Sveshnikov, 1965


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

I think it's one of the most beautiful works ever written.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

^^ 
I agree, specially this one:


----------



## Torkelburger (Jan 14, 2014)

The piece is regularly in my listening rotation and it never ceases to give me chills when I play it. I'll never forget first hearing it on the radio about twenty-five years ago. I caught it midway through the piece, listened till the end to find out what it was, then immediately went out and bought it.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

I've used this for the thread for this work on the Talk Classical community's favorite and most highly recommended works, and by coincidence if you'd like it to be recommended more strongly, you can vote for it right now.


----------



## Gallus (Feb 8, 2018)

I think Rachmaninoff's All Night Vigil is the greatest musical work of the 20th century. I don't know anything which matches it for deep sincerity of feeling.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I have this on the shelf for a year from a $1 sale and just today because of this thread spun it, and like it! Why is it not spelled the same as the thread title and other posts here? I do have the same composer I think.


----------



## Brahmsianhorn (Feb 17, 2017)

Fritz Kobus said:


> I have this on the shelf for a year from a $1 sale and just today because of this thread spun it, and like it! Why is it not spelled the same as the thread title and other posts here? I do have the same composer I think.


Yes, that's the same 1989 recording I linked above. The spelling is confusing. I've seen it spelled both ways.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Fritz Kobus said:


> Why is it not spelled the same as the thread title and other posts here? I do have the same composer I think.


Rocky was Russian, and Russian uses the Cyrillic alphabet. "Rachmaninov" is the Germanic transliteration, where "v" is pronounced like "f." You see it commonly in transliterated Russian names (Prokofiev, Rimsky-Korsakov, Tchaikovsky). When he emigrated to America, R used the "ff" spelling, since that makes the pronunciation clear.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Rocky was Russian, you say? Perhaps you're thinking of Boris or Natasha.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Woodduck said:


> Rocky was Russian, and Russian uses the Cyrillic alphabet. "Rachmaninov" is the Germanic transliteration, where "v" is pronounced like "f." You see it commonly in transliterated Russian names (Prokofiev, Rimsky-Korsakov, Tchaikovsky). When he emigrated to America, R used the "ff" spelling, since that makes the pronunciation clear.


Also makes it more complicated finding best deals online as you have to do double searches.

I like the "v" ending. The other ending just seems to be off for some reason.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

KenOC said:


> Rocky was Russian, you say? Perhaps you're thinking of Boris or Natasha.


Well, I wasn't thinking of Bolwenko.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Fritz Kobus said:


> Also makes it more complicated finding best deals online as you have to do double searches.
> 
> I like the "v" ending. The other ending just seems to be off for some reason.


Cute. ..................


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

My favorite _Vespers_ by Robert Shaw because of its inward peace and serenity... just gorgeous.


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

I have not listened to this entire work yet, but I will soon. The Ave Maria is gorgeous. I do know and love the Liturgy of St John Chrysostom, Op. 31!


----------

